# Pig Chow?



## lofus (Feb 8, 2005)

When I was purchasing pigeon food at a feed mill the cashier suggested the much cheaper pig starter pellets. He said," most pigeon guys use these pellets because they contain antibiotics". I purchased the regular pigeon chow. Has anyone heard of pig starter for pijs? Why use meds if not needed?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Lofus,


Read this if you like...it is worthy of some pause for thought in these matters...

http://www.davelouthan.org/

Best wishes,

Phil


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Someone else posted just today about using pig pellets for their pigeons. It may be working for them for now, but personally I wouldn't use a feed designed for another species. I had a VERY bad experience with this. I used to supplement our goose food with dog crumbles because the goose became anemic during the breeding season. A year later she suddenly sickened and died. We still don't know exactly what killed her because the necropsy was botched, but diet was definitely a factor--her liver was severely enlarged. So was the gander's; in fact we almost lost him, too. So now I'm very careful. I've noticed that some feed bags specifically warn consumers to not use the feed for a species other than that for which it is labeled. 

Personally I wouldn't want to give my pigeons medicated feed because it contributes to the rise of antibiotic-resistant bacteria. Aside from that I just don't like the idea of giving them pellets made from things (perhaps animal protein?) they wouldn't naturally consume. Just my two cents' worth.


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

lofus said:


> When I was purchasing pigeon food at a feed mill the cashier suggested the much cheaper pig starter pellets. He said," most pigeon guys use these pellets because they contain antibiotics". I purchased the regular pigeon chow. Has anyone heard of pig starter for pijs? Why use meds if not needed?


Antibiotics are used in animal feed to promote growth, as well as to ward off bacterial infection.
I don't believe most pigeon guys use pig pellets, although I do believe most pigeon guys, if they use pellets, use anything BUT pigeon pellets, because they are less expensive. To each his own but I would recommend to any beginner with pigeons to use pellets designed specifically for pigeons. As stated, this steady dose of antibiotics lessens our birds' resistance to infection.
This is not a factor with livestock such as hogs, chickens, turkeys etc. as they are being raised for market and their live spans are considerably less than that of a sport, show or pet pigeon.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

What does everyone think about Antibiotics possibley hurting any probiotics?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Webby,

You DON'T give Probiotics in concert WITH antibiotics. The antibiotics will kill all bacteria, good (probiotics) and bad bacteria. Probiotics should be given AFTER a course of antibiotics and regularly anytime after to promote good health and prevent diseases.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Webby,

To each his own. For me, I will only purchase the highest quality feed available. I personally would not think of feeding a feed, tainted with antibotics.

If a dollar ot two, makes that big of a differnce, I suggest keeping a smaller number of pigeons.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi All,

If you do some research on what is 'in' these 'chows', whether for 'Pigs' or what, you would never feed them to any Creature.

Pigeons are Seed eating Birds, and I think one does well to respect them in their intrinsics and to feed them Seeds and allow them access to some nice kind of Grit also.

They are not meant to eat processed Animal proteans made from rendering plants, which is what these chows are made of.

Phil


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> They are not meant to eat processed Animal proteans made from rendering plants, which is what these chows are made of.
> 
> Phil



Hi Phil, 

Actually, in all due respect...pigeons have evolved to ingest some animal proteins. They will actively search out some insects, slugs and other bio matter in the wild to enhance their "seed eating" diet. The animal proteins in other food sources such as mentioned above are TRUE animal sources and "UNKNOWN" sources, which like your post about the mad cow, is the correct reasons for not feeding them sources of certain types of animal bi-products.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Webby,
> 
> You DON'T give Probiotics in concert WITH antibiotics. The antibiotics will kill all bacteria, good (probiotics) and bad bacteria. Probiotics should be given AFTER a course of antibiotics and regularly anytime after to promote good health and prevent diseases.


But Probiotics occur nAturally and giving antibiotics as a preventative could kill all the natural probiotics. Was just wondering what everyones oppinion of this was.


----------

